# Close enough for discomfort



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

By now most of you have likely heard about the shooting in Las Vegas. My condolences to the families of those killed and my prayers to the injured.

.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know what to say... Disgusting


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Incredible is all I can say.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

my prayers and condolences to all the victims and their loved ones!

we live in a crazy world filled with crazy people. so , these things are going to happen from time to time.

I am glad he took his own life and saved the taxpayers the hassle of taking it for him.

thank god OBAMA is no longer in office to exploit it.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

WTF is wrong with people these days? Geez. It's bad enough we have to watch what is going on in the rest of the world, now we have our own gunning us down. My condolences to all that are effected by this.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sad day, prayers for the victims and families and all of America.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our niece was at the concert. She was almost directly in the line of fire from this crazy bastard. Her father is a cop so she has been taught to take cover, assess the situation then act. On hearing the gunfire she immediately dropped down and tried to herd her friends to a safe spot( under the stage) two people were hit in front of her eyes. Once the shooting had quit for a bit she figured it was safe to run. Bodies were all around her, pools of blood, a fence where people stood was now clear except for the six or seven laying at the base of it. She did make it to safety with a couple of wounded being helped by her group. 
Our friend Andy was also injured. As he tried to open an emergency exit in the fence surrounding the venue he was trampled. He is in the hospital in LA. Andy was in charge of the entire event for live nation and had called last week to invite my wife and I to the concert as VIP guests. We went last year but due to a prior family engagement we couldn't make it. Andy should be released from the hospital in a few days. 
As many of you might know my wife ran the Margaritaville in Vegas and had 400 employees. We are still trying to locate a few of the many that became our friends during our stay there. She now has the Giordanos pizza there with 125 employees. Most have checked in as safe. 
Our niece just got here( she goes to ASU ) and has class tomorrow. Her parents will be here in a few minutes. As you might expect, they need to see her face. I do too ! Love you Lexi !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am glad she's ok Don. I have family and friends who live in Las Vegas also... I hope they are ok


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Such a sad day for America, even worse that instead of coming together to just support the victims people have to push their political agendas. I'm glad your niece made it out safely Don although it's terrible she had to witness such evil take place with her own eyes. Our thoughts and prayers go out to all involved in this dark moment of history.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

GLAD TO HEAR SHE IS OK .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

interesting tidbit on the Vegas shootings.
apple didn't fall far from the tree in this case.

https://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/la...ed-fbi-n806861
A judge sentenced Benjamin Hoskins Paddock to 20 years in prison on Jan. 5, 1961. Nearly eight years later, on Dec. 31, 1968, the convicted bank robber escaped the Federal Correctional Institution in La Tuna, Texas, according to a Tucson Daily Citizen archive.

After his escape, the FBI named Benjamin Hoskins Paddock one of their "10 most wanted criminals," and warned that he was a "diagnosed psychopath" with suicidal tenancies. The warrant said Benjamin Hoskins Paddock carried a firearm and was considered "armed and dangerous."


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad she is OK Don and sorry that she or anyone would have to go such an ordeal. I saw a short news clip that said a lady was shouting "you all are going to die" about 45 minutes before the shooting, if it is true I think there is much more to the story than we know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys.She's a tough cookie.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don...I am here for you, your relatives, friends and your wife. I cannot undo whats happened just support those that need it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Larry.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thinking of you guys as always, take care.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Rick


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our friend Andy is home from the hospital now. He has a distinct boot print on his chest. He's lucky he wasn't killed. We just found out another friend of ours put herself in harms way by holding a man who was shot. She said she just couldn't leave him. He died in her arms. I wish I could do something for her.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Prayers sent for all your friends and family Don---Sharon and I wish you all the Best--God bless you and your's*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Skip.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That lunatic chicken took a piece of us all. I for one cannot comprehend how it will have changed those that were forced into harm's way.

Thinking of you, YD, and your circle of friends and relatives.

Remain strong for them, my friend. They'll need a good ear.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Glen.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Late to the article, been away awhile. Wanted to touch base and get somewhat current. Sad day for civil Americans and patriots, that one could harm so many; both on the field and in the country. Words cant explain nor express the gravity of what happened, but being resilient and having intestinal fortitude is whats needed.

I pray for a better place for those who have left us, and for a healing and comfort to survivors and both their families respectively. Glad your family aquaintances are alright Don. And God help us all and our Constitution, the zealots are wringing their hands.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Ralph.


----------

